# New PF-9 Range Report



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So, yesterday I decided to go to the Gun & Knife show here in Raleigh -thought I would pick up an inexpensive IWB for the PF-9. When I got there it was a madhouse - the line to get in was about a quarter mile long and not moving very quickly - people coming out were complaining about the high prices (some said as much as 50% high on ammo and 30% on black rifles and high-cap mags!) With that in mind I turned arond and headed back to Holly Springs to the Wake County Firearm Training Center to take my new PF-9 out for her first showing. 

Unfortunately, I arrived about an hour early and had to hang around and wait for the range to open. Once I finally got in my lane I setup and stapled up an 8.5x11 plain paper "target" about chest high 7 yards away. Loading up the magazine the spring felt nice and stiff - not overly, but definitely had that "new spring" feeling. The magazine easily "slammed" home without depressing the mag-release button. The slide action was smooth and the trigger was actually lighter than I had anticipated. As anticipated, the white sights were difficult to see (my problem,not necessarily the gun's). Once I got to shooting I put 2 magazines down-range and couldnt see ANY holes in my paper, now as I said - I am blind-as-a-bat so I called the Range Officer over (a seasoned NRA Instructor from my CCW class) and asked him what he thought. He just happened to have a P3-AT on his belt! Well, he stepped into my lane and fired a couple of rounds - again I saw no holes in the paper and was starting to get a little worried. Next he aimed to the top of the target, bottom of the target, far left and far right of the target. Finally holes started appearing Center-Left of X when he aimed Center-Far Right of target!! So elevation was good, but windage was WAY off. I loosened up the rear-sight and started incrementally adjusting . . . I got it all the way to the farthest Right it could go but the target is still only opening holes about 4" left of X at 7 yards. Good enough for self-defense I suppose, but I really dont want to leave it like that. 

Other than the point-of-aim issue, I didnt have a single flaw with the gun. 150rnds and not single FTF or jam. Very pleased that way!

As far as the aiming issues go, I think it may be time to test out that amazing Customer Service I hear so much about at Kel-Tec.


----------



## r2dac (Nov 21, 2008)

Again, congrats on the new gun. How did your hand feel after 150 or so rounds?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dynamik1 said:


> So, yesterday I decided to go to the Gun & Knife show here in Raleigh -thought I would pick up an inexpensive IWB for the PF-9. When I got there it was a madhouse - the line to get in was about a quarter mile long and not moving very quickly - people coming out were complaining about the high prices (some said as much as 50% high on ammo and 30% on black rifles and high-cap mags!)


You have my condolences. I wrote off any knife and gun show at the fairgrounds last year. I gave it multiple tries, but never found any deals and not much of a selection. After wasting what seemed like an eternity shopping and trying to get dealers to go down on an XD9SC, and getting no where, I left empty handed. I think of all the times I have been to the shows there, I have purchased a range bag for my rifle; otherwise I have left with $7 less in my wallet thanks to the admission price and 2 hours of my life wasted. I now figure I can save the time and money and either shop locally or on-line.

Thank for the write up! :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the report. :smt023

Be sure to keep us posted if you send it to Kel-Tec for repair.

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

r2dac said:


> How did your hand feel after 150 or so rounds?


I slipped on a Hogue Handall Jr before I even started firing - my hand felt fine. Then after about 100rnds I slipped off the rubber grip and shot 2 mags through before I had a red spot on my thumb-finger web - it would have quickly turned into a blister and hurt like heck for a few days - so I quickly replaced the rubber grip and continued shooting happily.

A guy from the KTOG.org forum is supposed to send me some "shock absorption" material that everyone over there swears by - the slip it between the Handall Jr and the backstrap for added comfort. I'll let you know how that goes.

All-in-all, the PF-9 didnt bite as much as some .380's I have shot. But it certainly did rotate significantly more than my beautiful Beretta!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Today it's worse!! This morning when I pulled the PF-9 out of the biovault I dropped the mag and attempted to rack the slide. Yeah, _*attempted*_, the slide would NOT cycle! It would only move about a 1/4" !! Grr - I called Kel-Tec Customer Service and told them to be on the lookout 'cause it's coming back to the Mother Ship!

I am frustrated and disappointed, but almost excited to send it back after hearing how many folks have reported getting back a pistol that seemed to have been expertly refined and tuned as if hand-made.

The other good news is that the Crimson Trace laser attachment has finally started shipping so by time I get the PF-9 back perhaps I can pony up the $ to get the CT laser too!

In the meantime I will prolly have to buy a stiffer belt to hold up my Beretta 92 

- Dynamik1


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> Today it's worse!! This morning when I pulled the PF-9 out of the biovault I dropped the mag and attempted to rack the slide. Yeah, _*attempted*_, the slide would NOT cycle! It would only move about a 1/4" !! Grr - I called Kel-Tec Customer Service and told them to be on the lookout 'cause it's coming back to the Mother Ship!
> 
> I am frustrated and disappointed, but almost excited to send it back after hearing how many folks have reported getting back a pistol that seemed to have been expertly refined and tuned as if hand-made.
> 
> ...


KT will take care of you... expect a new gun...


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dyna;

I just received my CTC Laser Grips this evening by UPS ground. I promptly installed them. They fit exactly and it works great!

The literature said they are factory set for 50 feet aiming point, so I may have to adjust that (it is a PF-9, after all!). I'm looking forward to getting out to the range, but I'm not sure when that'll be. I'll keep you posted. But already I love that laser!

Hank



Dynamik1 said:


> The other good news is that the Crimson Trace laser attachment has finally started shipping so by time I get the PF-9 back perhaps I can pony up the $ to get the CT laser too!
> - Dynamik1


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Update: Wife called to tell me I got a package in the mail yesterday 12/10 - its from Cocoa, FL !! Looking forward to seeing what they did and how it performs at the range this weekend. Updates to follow on that topic.

I sent the gun in on 11/25 - by my count KT had it in their shop for less than 8 working days! Thats pretty darn reasonable if you ask me! Looks like that stellar KT Customer Service is still on track!

As for my problems - I sent it with three problems - 1) POI vs POA issue, 2) magazine only holding 6rnds 3) slide wouldnt cycle - - I believe that after reading a bunch more I understand what my contributions were to #2 & #3 - - as for the magazine, I believe I may have reversed the spring in the magazine when I reassembled it - - as for the slide, I think its possible I didnt seat the guide rod properly and it dropped down and was catching on the magwell when I attempted to cycle the slide.

Stay tuned - more updates to come!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd say that's a damn good turn-around time. I look forward to your new range report. :watching:

-Jeff-


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

****update***range Report****

When I finally got home and opened the box from KT I saw immediately that they had replaced the barrel, the slide AND the grips! It was basically a new gun.

I also noticed that they applied some hand work to several areas:
1. The feedramp was not jeweled, but it had a nice polish, and at the bottom of the feedramp it was obvious that a dremel had removed some extra material - almost a bevel.
2. The front magazine lip had been ground by hand.

I cleaned 'er up, did some add'l polishing to the feedramp, hit the sliderails with some sandpaper, polished up the guide rod and hammer-face a bit and took 'er to the range.

I started with Remington FMJ and shot about 50 rnds - it took several magazines to get the rear sights adjusted well, but I finally got to a point where I was keeping them all in 1 quadrant of a 8.5x11 sheet of paper at 7yds. Then I started testing the JHP defense loads I had decided to use - Federal Personal Defense 135gr Hydra-Shok JHP. It seemed to eat them all up just fine - I put a total of 20 through the tube before I packed up to head out.

All in all I am pretty pleased with the performance of this compact weapon. I am NOT, however, convinced of its suitability for my every-day carry. It's certainly not a "pocket gun" and if I am going to continue to carry IWB I would probably pick a different platform. Gonna noodle on it for a couple weeks, but dont be surprised if you see a WTT: PF-9 for P3AT!


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> When I finally got home and opened the box from KT I saw immediately that they had replaced the barrel, the slide AND the grips! It was basically a new gun.
> 
> I also noticed that they applied some hand work to several areas:
> 1. The feedramp was not jeweled, but it had a nice polish, and at the bottom of the feedramp it was obvious that a dremel had removed some extra material - almost a bevel.
> ...


Dyna...........I noticed the extra material at the bottom of the feed ramp and considered a dremel job, but it dinnt seem to affect performance even with hollow points. This gun is ALMOST a hard a recoiler as a P40 that i had- got rid of. For me it shoots much better if I lean in to it and fire More rapidly that my usual target pace. I actually got "Look overs" at the stalls because of the firing pace but that kept me better on target (less flinch).
Tried a left handed draw shoot and got eaten by the slide(dam that hurt!)
I think the P9 works as long as yoyu dont limp it at all.
I can pocket carry it no prob in a Desantis or uncle mike usually as wel as My taurus ultralite. switch them out depending on "print". I think that the P11 (or somethin else) is better for IWB carry

P3at is almost the ultimate all the timer for me........ DONT TRADE BRO! just get the P3at:smt023


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So I've been pocket-carrying the PF-9 in my daily wear Dockers. I made a customized leather pocket holster that conforms to the exact shape of my Dockers. This holster keeps it upright and doesnt print at all in the loose fitting Dockers. Next project is to make a back-pocket holster shaped to the "v" of my Levi's. Leatherworking is becoming a new hobby too!


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Final range report unless it breaks!*

I am very comfortable at this point with the Kel-Tec PF-9. I have taken it apart every which way I can, polished the internal linkages, smoothed out the springs, polished the hammer face, chamfered the magwell, polished the sliderails, smoothed the trigger, jewel-faced the feedramp and chamber, smoothed all the sharp edges and dotted the sights with fluorescent green in the back and fluorescent orange up front. The gun performs flawlessly at the range - I typically put 150rnds of Remington white box through it a couple times each month and dont have any FTF or FTE. I carry it daily and rely on it to protect me and my family. I MAY have the slide sent out for melting and cerakote, but I dont know if I would want to be without it that long! I'll let ya know!


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

Good to hear! Love mine enough I bought a second. Now thinking about a third.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamik1 said:


> I am very comfortable at this point with the Kel-Tec PF-9. I have taken it apart every which way I can, polished the internal linkages, smoothed out the springs, polished the hammer face, chamfered the magwell, polished the sliderails, smoothed the trigger, jewel-faced the feedramp and chamber, smoothed all the sharp edges and dotted the sights with fluorescent green in the back and fluorescent orange up front. The gun performs flawlessly at the range - I typically put 150rnds of Remington white box through it a couple times each month and dont have any FTF or FTE. I carry it daily and rely on it to protect me and my family. I MAY have the slide sent out for melting and cerakote, but I dont know if I would want to be without it that long! I'll let ya know!


A 2 month wring out! That's proof testing!
How much for cerakote??


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its actually Cera-Hide and its $59 for the slide/bbl.
http://www.ccrrefinishing.com/hg.htm


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cera-Hide*



Dynamik1 said:


> Its actually Cera-Hide and its $59 for the slide/bbl.
> http://www.ccrrefinishing.com/hg.htm


Thanks for the info......Good finish color selections in cera hide.
looks like the prices are higher than you quoted though.

PS: Saw a PF-9 with the grey grip frame today; The store sold out all of the OD green frame guns. All of the serial #'s are from the final upgrades
from Kel-Tec.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

khegglie said:


> looks like the prices are higher than you quoted though.


I saw a link for their Winter Special - maybe its over now.


----------

